# How Soon To Check on a Newly Hived Swarm?



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

On Thursday (2 days ago), I hived a swarm in one of my homemade topbar hives. I've read in some places to wait 7-10 days before opening and inspecting the hive.
Is that really how long I should wait?
On the other swarm I hived recently, I checked about 3-4 days after their "installation."
Also, how long will it be before the queen starts laying brood. Since they started out with 0 comb and are building it from scratch.
Thanks,
-=m0dem=-


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

If they say wait...wait.

Us new beeks (assuming you are new too) struggle with wanting to check on things too often. I researched for 3 years before getting my bees and thought I had a good handle on things but I still want to open the box too often. I'm not generally a patient person though.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Steve in PA said:


> Us new beeks (assuming you are new too) struggle with wanting to check on things too often.


I can't get away from my new hives. <3



Steve in PA said:


> I researched for 3 years before getting my bees and thought I had a good handle on things but I still want to open the box too often. I'm not generally a patient person though.


3 years!!? "Not a patient person"!!?


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

m0dem said:


> 3 years!!? "Not a patient person"!!?


I hate losing money and failing even more than being patient. I also had to get my wife on board.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Weekly is fine. If you check every 7-10 days as a habit is good. It only takes 16 days for things to go haywire and you get a swarm. That is why I suggest the timing. 
Learn what queen cells look like because finding them is a signal that things are trying to go berzerk. 
Once you find them then you need to get help quick. Ask about swarm prevention and splits. You'll get there but not for a while.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Steve in PA said:


> I hate losing money and failing even more than being patient. I also had to get my wife on board.


Smart man.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

aunt betty said:


> You'll get there but not for a while.


I know what queen cups look like from Youtube videos.
Do you think they'd try to swarm this year even? The swarms I got were kinda small.

BTW: How would you recommend inspecting a frame when the bees are so thick on it? Brushing them off? Or just pushing them aside with my finger? (I can't see the entire frame that way though)

Thanks.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can wait the week, the bees should have built new comb and the queen laid eggs in it. That helps anchor the swarm to that box. It also give the queen time to get mated and laying, if she was from a secondary swarm and was a virgin. Swarms have a tendency to abscond for better digs if they are disturbed too much. New comb is also super soft and lots of newbees can be less than careful when handling the new comb. The advice to wait is sound, but things should be ok if you can't stand the wait.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Thanks, I think I'll wait it out, since I have another hive that I can mess with.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

m0dem said:


> I know what queen cups look like from Youtube videos.
> Do you think they'd try to swarm this year even? The swarms I got were kinda small.
> 
> BTW: How would you recommend inspecting a frame when the bees are so thick on it? Brushing them off? Or just pushing them aside with my finger? (I can't see the entire frame that way though)
> ...


if you have to blow on them a bit, they will move....but ONLY DO THIS IF YOU HAVE A VEIL ON......sometimes it makes em mad and a few will come after your face......... most times though they just move outta the way.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Yes, I've heard they don't like your breath when you blow on them.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

It is a defense mechanism. Gives them a clear path to up a bear's nose. One of the few places that after a number of stings will cause a bear to give up and leave. But the draw of tasty larvae (and honey) will bring them back!


----------

